# Just enjoying the goaties tonight



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Bella, Hope, Alice reaching for a snack 









It's all gone Hope! haha









Seriously Alice: It's all gone!









Hey, what's she got? I thought you said it was all gone?! Move over Alice!

















The big girl and the runt. Alice in Blue and the runt Bella in pink. I think they are so adorable!
















Bella-boo









Patches and Belle  Belle is still favoring her front left foot, so Kevin held her head while I checked it out. I didn't feel any lumps or anything, it doesn't feel hot. She did flinch a bit when I touched her shoulder though. Her feet looked good, except they need trimmed!

















I cannot wait for Hope to have her babies. I just hope Hope is pregnant!! I know, it is still too early to tell...But I can't help being excited :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute............very nice goats and people... :wink: ....  :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great pictures. Its intersting to see the alpines with horns. You dont see that very often. And they are Lavenders! My favorite alpine color.
beth


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

What? Really? They don't usually have horns? These ones have huge horns! haha And Lavender?? I thought they were grey!!! :slapfloor:

Thanks for looking!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice goats and cute pictures. 

Have you checked between the toes of that foot? I had a goat that was limping and I could not fined anything. well I finally really did some looking and I found a tack between her toes. YEP a tack. I have NO IDEA how it got out there but it did somehow.

I had another one that was limping and it hurt him in the shoulder area when I would touch him. I gave him horse asprin and in about two weeks or so he was better. I assume he was butted pretty good.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I sorta did look between her toes, but I will try and get a closer look. Kevin said something about some kind of liniment for her shoulder. I never thought of aspirin! She was butted pretty hard by Patches, before we picked them up...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorgeous girls!! :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes they all (or most, unless they are polled) are born with horns, but most dairy people burn them off as young kids. Youc ant show a dairy goat with horns.
As for the color, they "grey" is known as lavender in the alpine world. Chamoisee is brown, gray or anythin in between thats not black or white. Your does are broken two tone chamoisees, the "broken" means that have white patching. Its one of my favorite colors, i have several of them.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I wish you lived near me, I bet you'd know where I could breed these girls and all that registering stuff!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Registering them is easy. I can help you if you'd like.
As for bucks in West Virginia, check these guys out. http://munchinhill.com/ I have a lot of their lines. There are actually A LOT of alpines in WV, and surrounding states.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

..Awww, you can always tell when goaties are well loved!! Yours look that way


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww, thanks Liz 

Sparks, I have tried finding some near me, those ones are about three hours away. Most of the Alpines are over there in the Eastern panhandle, from what I can find. I am on the opposite side of the state! I have found a saanen close by to breed them to, but I would really still like to find an Alpine buck, and perhaps someday register the babies....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe place an add in craigslist ....asking if ....there are any Alpine breeders near you, you may be surprised.... :wink: :greengrin: 


very nice goats you have there....sparks879 :thumbup:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats too bad, i know there are a few herds over that way but i dont know where. I would breed them to the Saanen if you cand find an alpine. If nothing alse you can register them as grades. The kids will most likely be white. The white gene seems to be dominate over the colored alpines.
beth


----------

